# Race story.



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Well guys i just had the opportunity to race a Infinit G35 with my 540i. He had a cold air intake upgrade which he said gave him extra 20 HP. I have the Gruppe M intake and RD exhaust (still waiting for TEchnik ECU). I wasnt dissapointed because we were equal until 2rd gear when we shifted to 3rd I thought i was going to jump forward but he did so i lost by a little. THose cars are like 5.5 0.60 so i wasnt that dissapointed. Im going to race him again when i get my ECU upgrade then well see if the ECU will make a difference.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

bmw540i said:


> Well guys i just had the opportunity to race a Infinit G35 with my 540i. He had a cold air intake upgrade which he said gave him extra 20 HP. I have the Gruppe M intake and RD exhaust (still waiting for TEchnik ECU). I wasnt dissapointed because we were equal until 2rd gear when we shifted to 3rd I thought i was going to jump forward but he did so i lost by a little. THose cars are like 5.5 0.60 so i wasnt that dissapointed. Im going to race him again when i get my ECU upgrade then well see if the ECU will make a difference.


BMWs aren't really known for their 0-60 times.


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I did a number of 0-60 G-Tech runs stock and my best was 5.6 sec. when I got the launch right. After adding the CAI, Eisenmann exhaust, GIAC programming and 3.15 diff I could barely match my previous result since the increased torque makes it much more difficult to get a good launch without breaking the tires free. Also the 1-2 shift under redline shifts always breaks the tires free so I lose time there. 

My guess is with new rear top line performance tires and a better driver than myself 0-60 should be down around 5.2 - 5.3 sec. I think that once you add the DME upgrade and 3.15 diff you should have no trouble pulling away from him.

Steve D


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Steve D said:


> After adding the CAI, Eisenmann exhaust, GIAC programming and 3.15 diff I could barely match my previous result since the increased torque makes it much more difficult to get a good launch without breaking the tires free. Also the 1-2 shift under redline shifts always breaks the tires free so I lose time there.
> Steve D


Quuuuuuuuaiffe!

Does your CC work with the 3.15? Have I asked you this already? Have you already mentioned it and I missed it? Is it possible to ask just ONE more question in this post?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

When i shifted to 2nd my gear knob came loose so i had to put it back in then shift to 3rd. Im proud of my car because we were so close he just pulled a little on 3rd. Im trying to get the 3.46 differential instead of the 3.15.

Steve D now that you have the 3.15 what RPM do you launch the car. I usually launch it at 2000 RPM anything more just gives me a whole lot of tire spin.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Steve D said:


> I did a number of 0-60 G-Tech runs stock and my best was 5.6 sec. when I got the launch right. After adding the CAI, Eisenmann exhaust, GIAC programming and 3.15 diff I could barely match my previous result since the increased torque makes it much more difficult to get a good launch without breaking the tires free. Also the 1-2 shift under redline shifts always breaks the tires free so I lose time there.
> 
> My guess is with new rear top line performance tires and a better driver than myself 0-60 should be down around 5.2 - 5.3 sec. I think that once you add the DME upgrade and 3.15 diff you should have no trouble pulling away from him.
> 
> Steve D


Steve did you notice any increase in power when you added the ECU. Thanks


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Those G35's are fast . . . I would think the 540 would have better top end but am not surprised to hear the G35 pulled away. 

Gotta give Infiniti credit for making such a quick car for such a reasonable price . . . for the record I would never attempt to race one with my 330i since I know I'd lose.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

AF330i said:


> Those G35's are fast . . . I would think the 540 would have better top end but am not surprised to hear the G35 pulled away.
> 
> Gotta give Infiniti credit for making such a quick car for such a reasonable price . . . for the record I would never attempt to race one with my 330i since I know I'd lose.


I agree i also give infinit credit for making such a quick car.


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I launched at between 1500 and 2000 RPM and still got some tire spin depending on how much I slip the clutch so this is probably not optimum. If I try to launch below 1500 the engine bogs down a bit unless I really slip the clutch which I hate to do.

My CC will cut out intermittantly in 5th or 6th gear especially when hitting bumps.

The giac DME software did produce more thrust and better throttle response as well as more linear power all the way up to 6500RPM or so. I had the redline reset to 7000RPM but I have not taken it past 6800 or so yet. The biggest improvement in power so far has come from the 3.15 diff so if you can live with the increased revs on the highway the 3.46 should be awsome especially if it is a LSD.

Right now I am getting used to the car all over again as I just had the clutch replaced and the M5 rear sway bar installed. The new clutch is buttery smooth and has about 1/2 the pedal effort of the old one which had worn/galled release forks. Still cannot get smooth 1-2 shifts though.

Steve D


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

I just had the Techink ECU done and im noticing gains around 1500-2500 after that im not noticing anything they are telling me to give it some time so the car can get used to it... Ill wait and see.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

You could take a quick run down to the dealer, have them clear the adaptations, then drive aggressively for the next 2 weeks. That should pretty much do it...


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Greco said:


> You could take a quick run down to the dealer, have them clear the adaptations, then drive aggressively for the next 2 weeks. That should pretty much do it...


Will the adaptations clear if i dont take to the dealer.

Greco did you get your ECU.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

They will eventually cycle out, but I think that would take longer.

No ECU yet. I was going to get one in the coming weeks, but I have changed my mind. Now I'm looking at other vendors..


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

Greco said:


> You could take a quick run down to the dealer, have them clear the adaptations, then drive aggressively for the next 2 weeks. That should pretty much do it...


Or, you could just unplug your battery leads (negative first) a few minutes after turning your car off and connecting them to each other to drain all the power from your car. Plug the battery back in, and your car may feel like it gained another 20 horsepower (seriously; especially if you have an auto tranny).

~ DDB


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DDB said:


> Or, you could just unplug your battery leads (negative first) a few minutes after turning your car off and connecting them to each other to drain all the power from your car. Plug the battery back in, and your car may feel like it gained another 20 horsepower (seriously; especially if you have an auto tranny).
> 
> ~ DDB


The battery disconecting has been proven not to work it was discussed on a nother forum i think. so ill just wait for the adaptations to go away and the true power to be there.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Greco said:


> They will eventually cycle out, but I think that would take longer.
> 
> No ECU yet. I was going to get one in the coming weeks, but I have changed my mind. Now I'm looking at other vendors..


Why dont you try TEchnik its the cheapest and it was tuned on the Gruppe M so i think it will produce the best results.


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> The battery disconecting has been proven not to work it was discussed on a nother forum i think. so ill just wait for the adaptations to go away and the true power to be there.


I'd like to see some documentation on that if you can find it.

Thanks,
DDB


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DDB said:


> I'd like to see some documentation on that if you can find it.
> 
> Thanks,
> DDB


Read the bottom of the page someone quoted that.

http://www.renn-sport.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1630&highlight=battery


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Read the bottom of the page someone quoted that.
> 
> http://www.renn-sport.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1630&highlight=battery


Okay, well that didn't really say much. I see the post to which you are referring, but it's hardly meaningful to me.

I can say that many E39 owners have experienced a car the responds differently after resetting the battery. I'll trust the anecdotal evidence of some friends over a guy who is speculating whether disconnecting the battery has any effect on the "adaptations."

~ DDB


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DDB said:


> Okay, well that didn't really say much. I see the post to which you are referring, but it's hardly meaningful to me.
> 
> I can say that many E39 owners have experienced a car the responds differently after resetting the battery. I'll trust the anecdotal evidence of some friends over a guy who is speculating whether disconnecting the battery has any effect on the "adaptations."
> 
> ~ DDB


Well if you tryed it and it worked maybe its true i dont know. HOw long does it take the ECu to adapt to the new settings without disconecting the battery. I just drove it for a day and at night i noticed a significant difference or maybe it was because of the temp.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Why dont you try TEchnik its the cheapest and it was tuned on the Gruppe M so i think it will produce the best results.


I have to give Sam a call..


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)




----------



## SergeyM (Oct 2, 2003)

*What's your 1/4 mile time?*

I beat G35 in my 540ia. Do not know if it was auto or manual. I believe in the real world situation auto will almost always beat the manual. At least from 0 to 60 mph. Auto is easier to launch and it shifts faster (unless you are professional racer of course). Mine runs 1/4 mile in 14.3 with stock everything.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Quuuuuuuuaiffe!
> 
> Does your CC work with the 3.15? Have I asked you this already? Have you already mentioned it and I missed it? Is it possible to ask just ONE more question in this post?


:rofl: Okay, okay, you DO have a sense of humor! 

:eeps:

Chris


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

SergeyM said:


> I beat G35 in my 540ia. Do not know if it was auto or manual. I believe in the real world situation auto will almost always beat the manual. At least from 0 to 60 mph. Auto is easier to launch and it shifts faster (unless you are professional racer of course). Mine runs 1/4 mile in 14.3 with stock everything.


Im sure it was a auto because the manuals are pretty fast man. :thumbup:


----------



## ts330ci (Jul 30, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Well guys i just had the opportunity to race a Infinit G35 with my 540i. He had a cold air intake upgrade which he said gave him extra 20 HP. I have the Gruppe M intake and RD exhaust (still waiting for TEchnik ECU). I wasnt dissapointed because we were equal until 2rd gear when we shifted to 3rd I thought i was going to jump forward but he did so i lost by a little. THose cars are like 5.5 0.60 so i wasnt that dissapointed. Im going to race him again when i get my ECU upgrade then well see if the ECU will make a difference.


He probably has the MT6. Friend of mine has one and it's quick. My cousin has the auto Gcoupe and my 330 (step) can run with it (about a 1/2 car length behind). I wouldn't run against the MT6. Those G35 coupe are nice, need to have better rear end and interior, but otherwise


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes he did have the MT6 and he is a very good driver I raced him again when i had the Technik ECu done when we raced i jumped at him about half a car from 1st to 2nd gear but when we changed to 3rd again he jumped on me about a 1 foot i would say so im proud of my 540i i think it performed well.


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

bmw540i said:


> Im sure it was a auto because the manuals are pretty fast man. :thumbup:


I dont know i have a 98 540i sport stock, automatic, i drive hard, very very hard, and i have a freind with 03 g35 6 speed, fully loaded with the 18" wheels brembro brakes everything you can get, he is also a very good driver, and we have raced many times, dont get me wrong those cars move, but i pull on him every time, and in the higher speeds, i get him, all i had was drop in box K&N, now i have dinan cold air intake, i am waiting on exhaust and tranny and ecu stage 2 work, i hope soon, i cant wait to race him again affter all this


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

bk540sport said:


> I dont know i have a 98 540i sport stock, automatic, i drive hard, very very hard, and i have a freind with 03 g35 6 speed, fully loaded with the 18" wheels brembro brakes everything you can get, he is also a very good driver, and we have raced many times, dont get me wrong those cars move, but i pull on him every time, and in the higher speeds, i get him, all i had was drop in box K&N, now i have dinan cold air intake, i am waiting on exhaust and tranny and ecu stage 2 work, i hope soon, i cant wait to race him again affter all this


I guess Im not a as a good drive I thought I was.


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

bmw540i said:


> I guess Im not a as a good drive I thought I was.


That or maybee my freind is not such a good driver as i thought he was  haha there both quick cars though


----------



## liquidgroove (Oct 20, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> I guess Im not a as a good drive I thought I was.


Maybe the car needs a tune up??!!


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

liquidgroove said:


> Maybe the car needs a tune up??!!


After only 40000 miles, do you think.


----------



## flattothefloor (Feb 14, 2004)

*Hey There 540 Racer*

You need the get the same upgarde as he has. Just think how much more power you would get from ur 540. I own a 540 as well and I beat a benz 3204matic easly, and some kids honda, a benz g500 so far. I do no have any upgrades yet. Try this link 
http://dinancars.com/default.htm
peace


----------

